# List of online/offline resources to advertise accommodation?



## ivorystraws (7 Jun 2010)

Hi,

I own a house and I'm looking to rent out some or all of the rooms. Does someone have a valid list on online and offline resources that I can advertise the accommodation either as a B&B, self-catering (I can facilitate this), rental property (long-term or short-term)? I've tried daft.ie in the past with no luck as it's a property in the west of Ireland. Any advice on the best way to get the highest return on this property investment?

Thanks!


----------



## Bronco Lane (9 Jun 2010)

www.ownersdirect.co.uk
www.holiday-rentals.co.uk
www.holidaylettings.co.uk

Not sure of the fees but these guys are pretty big.


----------



## ivorystraws (12 Jun 2010)

Thanks Bronco but I did a little digging myself (as I wasn't receiving any responses) and this is the list I came up with:

www.travelireland.org 
www.rent.ie/holiday-homes/
www.myhome.ie
www.irishtourist.com/directory/accommodation/self-catering/
www.irishbeds.com/
www.ireland.com/self-catering
www.ImagineIreland.com/
www.goireland.com
www.ebookireland.com/
www.daft.ie
www.CityLocal.ie
www.adventure.ireland.ie/
[broken link removed]
www.discoverireland.com/us/ireland-places-to-go/placefinder/
www.craigslist.ie

*Classified Ads*
www.DoneDeal.ie/Irish-Classified-Ads
www.pitch.ie
www.AdSpace.ie
www.thedealer.ie
www.eireads.com
www.buyandsell.ie
www.everything.ie
www.irelandtrader.com
www.freeadsinireland.com
www.adoos.ie
www.olx.ie
www.hifreeads.ie
www.irelandfreeads.com
www.sellsellsell.ie
www.dodo.ie
www.vivastreet.ie
www.irelandlisting.com

I haven't posted anything yet but surely can rummage something from all of the above!


----------

